# New Build 2017 Infiniti Q50 ..AudioFrog, Zapco , Audio Development, Helix.



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok people....It seem no one on this forum ever documented a full custom install for a Infiniti Q50 with the Bose Audio system. So here is a run down of what the system will consist of.
i plan to stay with the factory Bose Radio then run signals to a JL Fix 82 which will provide a balanced stereo signal to a Helix Dsp.3 processor . The processor will feed signals to two Zapco Z150.4ii amps.
.The first Zapco Z150.4ii amplifier will Power the Audio Frog GB10 and GB25 mids which will be installed in a custom A Pillar.
The second Zapco Z 150.4ii first 2 channels will power two audiodevelopement w800neos 8” Midbass drivers in the front doors and the other 2 channels will be bridged to power a single GB10D4 subwoofer....
I might do a custom fiberglass enclosure or just go infinite Baffle....That’s still up in the air with my installer.
i will post pictures of the entire install


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 1 of the install officially started today...








The defrost vent on the A pillar might have to be bypassed to accommodate the mids and tweets.









panels already removed in the trunk area...Thinking about upgrading to a shallow mount 12” sub instead of the GB 10” sub.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 2.. 









Gb25 rings Taped and cemented together.












Trying to figure out amp placement












This brace may need to be modified to house the Audiofrog 12” in the corner trunk side.












speaker templates needed to figure out mid and tweet positioning.





























2 layers of Kilmat ( poormans dynamat 🙂) for both front doors...and only 1 layer for the rear doors.










Trunk link layered with sound deadener


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks great so far. I really wanted to pick up one of these when I was looking at cars a few months back. Ended up with an Accord coupe v6. 
Fitting an 8inch in the stock location would be awesome.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 3.
Hit a little snag in the install. The midrange had to be installed in the dash instead of the A-pillar because of the location of the airbag safety strap. So only the tweeter will be fabricated to fit in the A-Pillar









A-Pillar will now only house the GB10s











First layer of Fiberglass for the Sub enclosure.











Only one layer of Deadener for the rear doors because I decided not to go with any rear speakers.









3rd layer of fiberglass added....


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 4...









The Neo 800s side by side with the factory 10” Mid bass driver.









AUDIOFROG GB 25 had to be installed on the dash on acrylic plate.










tweeter cut out before fiber glass is added .











Trunk area cleaned out before Deadener is applied.










Amp Rack Cover.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DAY 5.

The project just hit a huge snag....The original idea of placing the amp rack in the abandoned spare tire well had to be scrapped because we would increase the floor height to 3.5”...I travel a lot and luggage space is important and I am not just ready to give that much space...So plan B is to move the amps behind the seat and build the Processor rack in the spare tire well...









Speaker Rings fabricated to house the 8” mid bass drivers.










Speaker Plates completed.










So the problem with the old amp placement will cause me lose way too much trunk space because the cover for the amp rack would take too much height....😩









So new Amp placement will be right behind the back seat. Then the second lower level would be for the processor rack and distribution blocks. 🤞


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DAY 6.
Not much done today...The speaker rings for the Neos were sealed with fiber glass and painted. The new Dsp rack was finally built. Decided just to have the Helix and Fix displayed. The distribution and ground block will be hidden.









Neos speaker rings ready to be mounted.










Updated Amp and Dsp Rack setuo.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

looks great man!!! gear choices are fantastic to!!!


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DAY 7

New Northstar battery installed. Power and ground wires ran and also all new speaker wires ran..










Factory 10”sub removed and rear deck Will be dampened with 2 layers of Kilmat.










More Kilmat applied to fender well.









Power wire already routed from the battery to the rear.










New Northstar Battery installed to power the system...The old stock battery was nit gonna cut it.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

optimaprime said:


> looks great man!!! gear choices are fantastic to!!!


Thanks....Fingers crossed it sounds good 🙂


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

your off to good start!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you know for sure you need the Fix? I've worked on Bose system Nissans all the way up to 2013 Infinity and they all had a good signal coming from the Bose HU. All the factory processing was done at the amp. 

The install is looking good so far.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

seems crazy to me that you wouldn't utilize the factory 10" opening in the rear deck to house either a better aftermarket IB 10 or build a mount below for a larger sub.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Pseudonym said:


> seems crazy to me that you wouldn't utilize the factory 10" opening in the rear deck to house either a better aftermarket IB 10 or build a mount below for a larger sub.


A 10” IB was definitely an option....that rear deck was quite thin and the cost associated with building a panel to give it support was not really worth it...Plus I heard some IB woofers Before and I did not like the sound.....


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DAY 8
Today was a lazy day since it’s a Sunday...All that was done today was the Neos were mounted and wired up to the baffles. Sound deadener was added to the headliner.









The top cover for the amp rack was fabricated. It came out real nice and is a tight fit to the corners of the trunk.










Gb25’s Wired up and ready to be installed.










A stinger Circuit breaker was added because there was no space for a Fuse Holder.










Headliner removed...Went ahead and disconnected the 2 microphones that calibrate the dreaded Active Noise Cancellation that comes with the factory Bose system.









2 Layers of Kilmat added to roof.









Neos installed and wired up the baffle.









Back of Neo...


----------



## oekundar (Dec 31, 2018)

Install looks great! are you cutting your own arylic?


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Naw bro.....I am far from being a car audio installer🙂.....I have the work done by a custom shop.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DAY 9.
My installer was working on getting the fiberglass enclosure fabricated to fit the GB12.









Front Baffle for sub.









Front Baffle.









Enclosure about 60% complete.









Angled view of Sub enclosure.


----------



## oekundar (Dec 31, 2018)

Enclosure looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 10
A-pillars almost complete. Amp rack painted and fans installed. 





















Pillars almost complete.









Amp rack painted and cooling fans installed.









2 layers of Kilmat added to entire trunk floor board.









3 layers of Kilmat added behind sub enclosure area.


----------



## oekundar (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like its coming along well


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DAY 11.
Lazy day 🙂....The schematics I got for the Bose Amp was not accurate...My installer had to test each wire then check on a RTA to make sure the Fix was getting a full range signal. 😩









Neo midbass finally installed in Both front doors.










All Power and Speaker wires ran and secured.









Enclosure coming together. Gonna have about .8 cubic ft for the GB12.











Trunk Dampening about 90% complete...Wiring from the Bose done finally....









Since there is no 8” acoustic foam ring on the market...Had to improvise and use Aircon Foam...🙂









Killmat added to dash trim where the GB25‘s going to be installed.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DAY 12.
Sub temporarily installed to figure out location for top piece for Dsp cover. Doors and panels installed back and never ending search for a charcoal carpet to match the stock interior.










Hmmm not close enough..The search continues.










Heated shrink added and battery install complete.










Sub enclosure almost done...My installer is doing his best make sure it blends in with the factory panels by adding fillers.










Car is slowing coming back to one piece.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Really nice build, man, this thing is going to sound great! 

One question though, why were the threaded insert nuts screwed in from the outside of the sub enclosure's baffle??


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> Really nice build, man, this thing is going to sound great!
> 
> One question though, why were the threaded insert nuts screwed in from the outside of the sub enclosure's baffle??


Hmmm not sure....I know my installer was going to add a pressed grill to protect the subwoofer....I will ask for sure.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

nautchilous said:


> Hmmm not sure....I know my installer was going to add a pressed grill to protect the subwoofer....I will ask for sure.


I would definitely ask him to put them in from the inside like they're supposed to be... It's great that he is using them vs. just drywall screws, but screwing them in from the outside is a mistake I wouldn't live with.


----------



## Shawnct (Oct 12, 2015)

nautchilous said:


> DAY 11.
> Lazy day 🙂....The schematics I got for the Bose Amp was not accurate...My installer had to test each wire then check on a RTA to make sure the Fix was getting a full range signal. 😩
> 
> View attachment 268406
> ...



Do you which wires he used to connect the fix i"m installing mine today in a 2018 RS


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Shawnct said:


> Do you which wires he used to connect the fix i"m installing mine today in a 2018 RS


Not sure if I understand your question?...


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 12
Amp rack wired up and mounted to rear floor board.










Amp and distribution blocks wired up. And also the LEDs for both the amp and Dsp racks.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Shawnct said:


> Do you which wires he used to connect the fix i"m installing mine today in a 2018 RS


the wiring might be different with the red sport.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Day: I lost count 

My installer decided not to send me any more pics. Since his shop is on the other side of town, I just had to wait until the big reveal. The install is about 95% complete....He is just finishing up the pressed grill and cover for the dsp rack. His first impressions without any tuning the subs and Neos sounded very good....The Mids and highs definitely needed tuning....He told me not to worry . I will be picking up the car today and will post final pics of the install and my overall opinion of the system.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Final Day









A-pillars came out nice with the GB10s...










Passenger side Pillars.









top view of the amp and dsp rack.










DSP Cover









GB SUB ENCLOSURE










Decided to Add LEDS for both Amp and Dsp racks.










Amp Rack with pressed Grills...Came out real nice.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok...First off all I need to give a huge shout out to Mr Tam Nguyen from SLA Acoustic in Houston for installing my system....The dude knocked it out of the park.....So the all important question is how it sounds. Compared to The stock Bose System , there is no comparison...
The GB Mids and highs are truly spectacular....I auditioned the Focal EX and thought the highs were a little too forward..The GB10s are very warm and not fatiguing at all....The GB 25 is breathtaking...I just can’t believe I am getting so much sound from such a small speaker....The Neos definitely put out some serious Midbass....The GB12 sub is just the right amount output for me...I am no bass head 🙂
The Helix Dsp is real nice...I was told not to mess with the settings....I will probably let the speakers break in before doing any future adjustment.
So after about 1 hr of listening to the system...It’s kinda weird it does not sound like a car stereo system like the ones I had in the past. It sounds more like a high end home theatre system. I played some high def tracks on YouTube and was blown away. Then played some normal stuff and it sounded ok..Also played some poorly recorded crap and also played the radio and was not impressed 🙂..So a badly produced track sound bad while a good recorded track sounds excellent....I guess garbage in garbage out....
I guess with time , I will have a better feel for the system.


----------



## oekundar (Dec 31, 2018)

Congratulations on getting the car back, the install looks very clean! I love what they did with the grills over the amps/crossovers. It could just be my eyes but the carpet on the sub enclosure looks a shade off from the floor/amp/dsp rack, otherwise I like!


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

oekundar said:


> Congratulations on getting the car back, the install looks very clean! I love what they did with the grills over the amps/crossovers. It could just be my eyes but the carpet on the sub enclosure looks a shade off from the floor/amp/dsp rack, otherwise I like!


It’s the same carpet...could be the lighting 🙂


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

I recorded a short snippet of how the GB setup sounds in my car...the track is from a group called InfectEd Mushrooms.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Love listening to infected mushroom, their music really sounds crisp and packs a deep hard punch! Crank that sucker and I'm all smiles. LOL. Gorgeous build by the way!

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

THX0849 said:


> Love listening to infected mushroom, their music really sounds crisp and packs a deep hard punch! Crank that sucker and I'm all smiles. LOL. Gorgeous build by the way!
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Appreciate the love bro...I was messing with the helix Dsp and I actually wanted to hear how low the NEOs Can go...I dropped the Neos to 50hz and the midbass extension went bananas....I think I am going to get with my installer and have him retune with me present to the types of music I listen to....
So far I have no regrets taking the Neos over the GB60s 🙂


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

Fyi... I scoped the factory Bose HU and at max volume I had 3.5V and zero distortion.

I also was able to use the pre amp signal wires straight into the Helix. I just spliced RCA's onto the front right/left pre amp wires in the trunk. So if you ever wanted to ditch the JL Fix you can.

My car is a 2013 G37S sedan w/ Bose NAV and 10 speakers. A pillar tweets, center channel, 4" mids and 10" midbass in the doors, two rear door speakers and a 10" sub in the rear deck. I'm pretty confident it is the same exact system in the Q's. 

Just passing info along if you want to let your tuner know....


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Bman427 said:


> Fyi... I scoped the factory Bose HU and at max volume I had 3.5V and zero distortion.
> 
> I also was able to use the pre amp signal wires straight into the Helix. I just spliced RCA's onto the front right/left pre amp wires in the trunk. So if you ever wanted to ditch the JL Fix you can.
> 
> ...


appreciate the input


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

I agree about the source, after listening to lossless using the optical input on the Helix everything else sounds bad. Using a S9+ phone into a USB to optical converter and it sounds awesome. 

Where did you get the material for your mid bass fire rings? You are correct...no one makes an 8" ring


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Bman427 said:


> I agree about the source, after listening to lossless using the optical input on the Helix everything else sounds bad. Using a S9+ phone into a USB to optical converter and it sounds awesome.
> 
> Where did you get the material for your mid bass fire rings? You are correct...no one makes an 8" ring


My installer went Mcguiver mode and used Air condition foam 🙂


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

Lol.... so did I...I like his solution better...


----------



## LS-N-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

Bman427 said:


> Fyi... I scoped the factory Bose HU and at max volume I had 3.5V and zero distortion.
> 
> I also was able to use the pre amp signal wires straight into the Helix. I just spliced RCA's onto the front right/left pre amp wires in the trunk. So if you ever wanted to ditch the JL Fix you can.
> 
> ...


Quick question.. If you used the preamp signal out of the HU, what do you use to control volume? Just a Helix volume Knob? Anyone know how to grab a voltage signal from the HU to control volume at the helix (and keep the ability to use the steering and HU volume control)?


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

The factory head unit will control the volume when using those preamp signal wires. Just splice RCA's into the front left/right before the bose amp. Then run those right into the Helix... you don't need a JL FIX or anything else.


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

All of my factory informant features and steering wheel controls work the same as factory stock. I do use a URC.3 for digital volume control from a DAP and for sub volume but it isn't necessary. When I scoped the factory head unit it put out 3.5V and no distortion at max volume.


----------



## LS-N-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

Excellent news! I had read elsewhere those were signal only out, no volume control. And ..this build was awesome, now I am inspired to step up my install (2018 Q50S)


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

I did a **** ton of research, those Bose Head units are actually made by Clarion, atleast the the one in my G is. Doesn't look very fancy but its working perfect with the Helix DSP.3... SQ is very good. I gutted everything minus the head unit with no issues. Oh and the Helix auto time alignment feature they just released is the real deal, front stage is perfect now


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

Factory Bluetooth and hands free calling still works also. The bluetooth is lacking in SQ though but I only use if for calling


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Bman427 said:


> I did a **** ton of research, those Bose Head units are actually made by Clarion, atleast the the one in my G is. Doesn't look very fancy but its working perfect with the Helix DSP.3... SQ is very good. I gutted everything minus the head unit with no issues. Oh and the Helix auto time alignment feature they just released is the real deal, front stage is perfect now


I am curious about this Helix time alignment? I have the Dsp3 ..can I get this feature


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

There is a huge thread on it here... just need to update to the latest software


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok...I am back again seeking some advice...I still have my system and I am truly enjoying...But I am getting that I want to upgrade something itch 🙂
i am going to get the Helix Hec Usb card you see about upgrading the sound a bit...I may have a buying for my GB 12D2 subwoofer....So the fiberglass enclosure is about .85 cubic feet...And the Zapco amp is pushing about 500 watts Rms to the sub...
I wanted to know if you guys can recommend any sub that would work with what I currently have a maybe sound better and louder without giving up accuracy like my GB 12..I was even considering a IDQ12v.4D2, but gosh it’s not even as efficient as the GB....Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ....I am trying to get a little more output without adding a second sub....HELP 😩


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

the AF is a pretty efficient sub. You would probably have to model some stuff up to find another option. I bet it will require more power, larger enclosure, or more subs rather than just swapping out the driver.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

lithium said:


> the AF is a pretty efficient sub. You would probably have to model some stuff up to find another option. I bet it will require more power, larger enclosure, or more subs rather than just swapping out the driver.


My installer said the same thing.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Other option would be to improve the install, you might see a gain by lying down rear seats or opening up the rear deck if speakers are installed there.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok after a long hiatus...I decided to redo the sub stage for my system. I went ahead and pulled the trigger and purchased a new Acoustic Elegance SBP15-4 to replace my GB12..So I am jumping into this IB setup blindly...I have heard nothing about positive feedback ..fingers crossed
.I plan to stay with the same Zapco amplification and Helix Dsp. I am planning to add the Helix usb Hec card. i am also redoing the entire trunk area...I am included pics of the design me and my installer drafted....Any feed back design ideas would be greatly appreciated.









My new hope for a little more detailed deep sub bass 









we plan to raise the floor and drop the new amp rack in the current spare tire well. The Helix Dsp will share the same space with the Zapcos. The Jl Fix will probably end up hidden....My installer suggested installInt a forced air duct to push air across the amps since I wanted amp rack cover to be made from Plexi glass..
The install should start this Sunday.


----------



## Shawnct (Oct 12, 2015)

nautchilous said:


> Ok after a long hiatus...I decided to redo sub stage for my system. I went ahead and pulled the trigger and purchased a new Acoustic Elegance SBP15-4 to replace my GB12..So I am jumping into this IB setup blindly...I have heard nothing about positive feedback ..fingers crossed
> .I plan to stay with the same Zapco amplification and Helix Dsp. I am planning to add the Helix usb Hec card. i am also redoing the entire trunk area...I am included pics of the design me and my installer drafted....Any feed back design ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 281033
> ...





nautchilous said:


> Ok after a long hiatus...I decided to redo sub stage for my system. I went ahead and pulled the trigger and purchased a new Acoustic Elegance SBP15-4 to replace my GB12..So I am jumping into this IB setup blindly...I have heard nothing about positive feedback ..fingers crossed
> .I plan to stay with the same Zapco amplification and Helix Dsp. I am planning to add the Helix usb Hec card. i am also redoing the entire trunk area...I am included pics of the design me and my installer drafted....Any feed back design ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 281033
> ...


----------



## Shawnct (Oct 12, 2015)

Your going to love that sub same one I have in my Q50S. I placed 4th at Meca Finals street class. I need to make a couple changes.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Shawnct said:


> Your going to love that sub same one I have in my Q50S. I placed 4th at Meca Finals street class. I need to make a couple changes.
> View attachment 281038
> View attachment 281039


Dude...Finally someone on this forum with the same car with similar equipment....What did you do for your front stage? Send me pics bro....I went 3 way active with Audiofrogs...I kept the 2.5” on the dash and mounted the Tweet in the A-pillars with a Audio Development 8” midbass in the factory doors...The highs are mind blowing dude...I only wish I could have fabricated to fit the GB25 in the front pillars....
I am curious to see how u set up your system for real...I had a question, are your Zapco amps protected?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you want to sell your old sub box? I’ll buy it


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

nautchilous said:


> Ok after a long hiatus...I decided to redo sub stage for my system. I went ahead and pulled the trigger and purchased a new Acoustic Elegance SBP15-4 to replace my GB12..So I am jumping into this IB setup blindly...I have heard nothing about positive feedback ..fingers crossed
> .I plan to stay with the same Zapco amplification and Helix Dsp. I am planning to add the Helix usb Hec card. i am also redoing the entire trunk area...I am included pics of the design me and my installer drafted....Any feed back design ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 281033
> ...


Let me know if you want to sell your old sub box.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

ocuriel said:


> Let me know if you want to sell your old sub box.


Sorry for the late response....I do plan to sell the fiberglass enclosure and GB12D2 sub . I have not even figured out pricing yet especially with shipping 🙂.
i will entertain any reasonable offers 🙂


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

nautchilous said:


> Dude...Finally someone on this forum with the same car with similar equipment....What did you do for your front stage? Send me pics bro....I went 3 way active with Audiofrogs...I kept the 2.5” on the dash and mounted the Tweet in the A-pillars with a Audio Development 8” midbass in the factory doors...The highs are mind blowing dude...I only wish I could have fabricated to fit the GB25 in the front pillars....
> I am curious to see how u set up your system for real...I had a question, are your Zapco amps protected?


Also how did you lower your Q? I am so desperately needing to lower my car and maintain a comfortable ride.


----------



## Shawnct (Oct 12, 2015)

My front stage about like yours. Satori berrilium tweeters in a pillars, 3s in dash and Morel Elate Titanium 9s in doors. There is another cover to protect amps when stuff is in trunk. Since I have the active suspension I just lowered it on springs Tanabe lowering springs.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Shawnct said:


> My front stage about like yours. Satori berrilium tweeters in a pillars, 3s in dash and Morel Elate Titanium 9s in doors. There is another cover to protect amps when stuff is in trunk. Since I have the active suspension I just lowered it on springs Tanabe lowering springs.
> View attachment 281116


Hmmm I thought Satori was mostly home audio equipment...So you did the Satori midrange too? What model for the tweet and mids? How they compare to the Audiofrogs...I am always looking to improve my sound 
Give me your honest opinion of the Acoustic Sub? I have never heard a trunk baffle setup before ...Appreciate the input.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

nautchilous said:


> Sorry for the late response....I do plan to sell the fiberglass enclosure and GB12D2 sub . I have not even figured out pricing yet especially with shipping 🙂.
> i will entertain any reasonable offers 🙂


Sent a PM. Love your install.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

nautchilous said:


> It’s the same carpet...could be the lighting 🙂


Yeah it never looks right in pictures vs in person


----------



## f12sounds (Oct 16, 2019)

Great installs. I have a Q50 also. I am curious about why you chose to put tweeters in the pillars instead of the door's sail panel. Stage height?

Thanks.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

f12sounds said:


> Great installs. I have a Q50 also. I am curious about why you chose to put tweeters in the pillars instead of the door's sail panel. Stage height?
> 
> Thanks.


the original plan was to have the GB10 and 25 in the pillars. But unfortunately the defrost vent was making the install difficult. 
He originally was going to do the sail panel for the tweets. But for some odd reason the stage was higher with the tweet in current position plus it was closer to the mid this way.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the factory look in the trunk! Can't wait to see the 15" sub install.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

nautchilous said:


> I recorded a short snippet of how the GB setup sounds in my car...the track is from a group called InfectEd Mushrooms.


Just found your thread. Sounds great. I’m about to start in my g37 as well. Noticed your rodi, what’s your tank set up?


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Aslmx said:


> Just found your thread. Sounds great. I’m about to start in my g37 as well. Noticed your rodi, what’s your tank set up?


What is a Rodi? 🙂


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

nautchilous said:


> What is a Rodi? 🙂


It’s that thing on your wall like I have that my wife tells everyone it’s a meth lab.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Aslmx said:


> It’s that thing on your wall like I have that my wife tells everyone it’s a meth lab.


Ahhh. Reverse osmosis system...ha ha...i have a reef tank...that’s just for saltwater mixing station I built in my garage 🙂


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

nautchilous said:


> Ahhh. Reverse osmosis system...ha ha...i have a reef tank...that’s just for saltwater mixing station I built in my garage 🙂


I have a 65 gallon Redsea MaxC250......Just live rock and couple fishes..No corals


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

nautchilous said:


> I have a 65 gallon Redsea MaxC250......Just live rock and couple fishes..No corals


Awesome. I just restarted my 120. I had a crash and lost everything but the fish. This was before the crash.


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

I just read all this and I cant believe nobody mentioned anything about using a Fix82 on a bose system with allpass filters lol. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> I just read all this and I cant believe nobody mentioned anything about using a Fix82 on a bose system with allpass filters lol. 🤦‍♂️


I think it was mentioned. With the flat signal wouldn’t it be redundant to have the fix installed? I’m about to install a dsp and I’m pretty sure I can just use outputs at the factory amp because of the Bose flat clean signal.


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

Aslmx said:


> I think it was mentioned. With the flat signal wouldn’t it be redundant to have the fix installed? I’m about to install a dsp and I’m pretty sure I can just use outputs at the factory amp because of the Bose flat clean signal.


If the input to the bose amp is flat, low level, variable signal (some trim levels are... some aren't), then yes. You'd use that and nix the Fix82.

If you use the outputs of the bose amp, the fix is a horrible solution. Bose uses phase EQ which will result in huge dips in the response once summed together in the fix. Bose designed this car to sound decent from both front seats via that processing method. If one wanted to create a good sounding two seat car, you'd go 1:1 from the bose outputs straight into a dsp and use NO signal delay. Just EQ and level adjustment. It wont sound as precise as an IASCA car, but itll be damn good done correctly.

Summing bose outputs is never a good idea because of this. It might sound "good" compared to stock, because phase EQ only effects certain frequency ranges (usually 250ish, 400ish, 1k), so it doesn't mess up the entire frequency range, but it'll never reach its full potential.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> If the input to the bose amp is flat, low level, variable signal (some trim levels are... some aren't), then yes. You'd use that and nix the Fix82.
> 
> If you use the outputs of the bose amp, the fix is a horrible solution. Bose uses phase EQ which will result in huge dips in the response once summed together in the fix. Bose designed this car to sound decent from both front seats via that processing method. If one wanted to create a good sounding two seat car, you'd go 1:1 from the bose outputs straight into a dsp and use NO signal delay. Just EQ and level adjustment. It wont sound as precise as an IASCA car, but itll be damn good done correctly.
> 
> Summing bose outputs is never a good idea because of this. It might sound "good" compared to stock, because phase EQ only effects certain frequency ranges (usually 250ish, 400ish, 1k), so it doesn't mess up the entire frequency range, but it'll never reach its full potential.


It’s my understanding that all the processing is done at the amp and not prior.


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

Aslmx said:


> It’s my understanding that all the processing is done at the amp and not prior.


That's exactly right.

Maybe I missed something in this thread. Did he use the OEM headunit output instead of the bose processed outputs? Ill scroll back through


Edit: oh, I see. I interpreted his first post incorrectly. Thank goodness lol


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

If your using a processor you can tap a clean full range signal before Bose amp.... I did it with a Helix and it worked great. The OEM head unit is actually made by Clarion and puts out a clean full range signal. I had it scoped and it had 3.5V and zero distortion at max volume.


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

Just need a processor that can take a balanced signal... before I had the Helix I was using a TWK 88 for awhile. I had to use 2 transformers to convert the balance signal to unbalanced. Way cheaper than using a JL Fix to convert the signal...


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

Completely bypass the Bose amps....they are junk. I actually eq'd the factory speakers with the DSP just to see how good I could get them to sound. You would be surprised how good the factory front stage is just adding a DSP and proper tuning


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Bman427 said:


> Completely bypass the Bose amps....they are junk. I actually eq'd the factory speakers with the DSP just to see how good I could get them to sound. You would be surprised how good the factory front stage is just adding a DSP and proper tuning


I’ve heard this a couple times. I thought about trying it on my g37 before I rip it all out. I actually thought about using the mids until I got some.


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

Aslmx said:


> I’ve heard this a couple times. I thought about trying it on my g37 before I rip it all out. I actually thought about using the mids until I got some.


What kind of processor are you using?


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Bman427 said:


> What kind of processor are you using?


Mini dsp 6x8


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Aslmx said:


> Awesome. I just restarted my 120. I had a crash and lost everything but the fish. This was before the crash.
> View attachment 293211


Wow.....your tank is light years ahead of mine


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

It was. I had to restart in November. I had a low nutrient problem and lost all my corals rapidly. I was able to frag some but once it started I couldn’t stop it. I still have the same pair of clowns we’ve had for 13 years. Luckily none of the fish were harmed.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Aslmx said:


> It was. I had to restart in November. I had a low nutrient problem and lost all my corals rapidly. I was able to frag some but once it started I couldn’t stop it. I still have the same pair of clowns we’ve had for 13 years. Luckily none of the fish were harmed.
> View attachment 293471


I had a question...My PH is kinda low ....About 7.89....Got any suggestions for me to get it up?


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

nautchilous said:


> I had a question...My PH is kinda low ....About 7.89....Got any suggestions for me to get it up?


What’s your alkalinity reading? In my experience when ph is down it was because my alk and calc were off.


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

Bman427 said:


> Completely bypass the Bose amps....they are junk. I actually eq'd the factory speakers with the DSP just to see how good I could get them to sound. You would be surprised how good the factory front stage is just adding a DSP and proper tuning



I have a new Q60 and am wanting to put in a JL HD900/5 as the BOSE amp sucks. I dont have enough volume. So i should look into a Helix DSP and tap my wires before the Bose amp?


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

luisc202 said:


> I have a new Q60 and am wanting to put in a JL HD900/5 as the BOSE amp sucks. I dont have enough volume. So i should look into a Helix DSP and tap my wires before the Bose amp?


I converted the front left and right wires to RCA and you can go directly into your amp or even better if you get a Helix. I suggest getting on the Q forums and do some searching. I was able to find specific instructions on how and where to tap in...


----------



## Joey G (Jul 31, 2021)

Shawnct said:


> My front stage about like yours. Satori berrilium tweeters in a pillars, 3s in dash and Morel Elate Titanium 9s in doors. There is another cover to protect amps when stuff is in trunk. Since I have the active suspension I just lowered it on springs Tanabe lowering springs.
> View attachment 281116


What 3" mids are you running in the dash?


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

I was running audiofrog GB25s


----------



## Joey G (Jul 31, 2021)

nautchilous said:


> I was running audiofrog GB25s


Sorry was asking Shawnct, saw he posted that he had 3" in the dash. Your gb25's fit nice in there with the acrylic adapters.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Joey G said:


> Sorry was asking Shawnct, saw he posted that he had 3" in the dash. Your gb25's fit nice in there with the acrylic adapters.


Yes they fit perfectly with the acrylic adapters


----------



## Jayram31 (Dec 30, 2021)

Bman427 said:


> Fyi... I scoped the factory Bose HU and at max volume I had 3.5V and zero distortion.
> 
> I also was able to use the pre amp signal wires straight into the Helix. I just spliced RCA's onto the front right/left pre amp wires in the trunk. So if you ever wanted to ditch the JL Fix you can.
> 
> ...


question, I have Bose in my q50 and currently using the Fix (with mild success) I wasn’t aware tapping PRE BOSE was an option.Do you by chance have the schematic for the four wires I need to tap? I can’t find them labeled in the FSM. Thanks…..


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Jayram31 said:


> question, I have Bose in my q50 and currently using the Fix (with mild success) I wasn’t aware tapping PRE BOSE was an option.Do you by chance have the schematic for the four wires I need to tap? I can’t find them labeled in the FSM. Thanks…..


Hmmm good question…i Will reach out to my installer to see if he as the info.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

FYI. this guy made me a harness so I don’t have to hack into the factory wiring. Give him a shout if you want to plug and play.








G35 / G37 (2007-2013): Audio Interface Harness Adapters, PLATINUM SERIES | OWC Upgrades


OWC ExclusiveFor any BOSE equipped 2007-08 G35 Sedan or 2008-13 G37 Coupe/Sedan.These adapters let you Plug-N-Play Amplifier and DSP (Digital Signal Processor) Upgrades to Your Car! That allows you to easily add subwoofers, increase power to the car speakers, and improve the clarity &...




www.owc-upgrades.com


----------

